# 2014 PSE Full Throttle



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Just saw this on facebook 370 fps


----------



## buckeyelongbeards (Aug 24, 2012)

Not even a PSE guy, but a sweet looking bow...


----------



## rnfarley (Feb 15, 2012)

Where? Not on PSE's page...


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Wonder what the ATA and weight are?


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Great looking bow, I'd like to know the specs too.


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

X2 on the specs!


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

It was a leak and was removed...


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Jeffro1011 said:


> X2 on the specs!


I'd tell ya but then I'd have to .......... ya.


----------



## DyinQuivers (Feb 9, 2010)

5 3/4" brace height, 32 3/8" ATA, 4.1 lbs is all the info I have on it...

Mike


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

DyinQuivers said:


> 5 3/4" brace height, 32 3/8" ATA, 4.1 lbs is all the info I have on it...
> 
> Mike


Wow if brace is only 1/4" less then my EVO I might have to buy one of these. Would never sell my 2012 EVO though. Best bow ever made.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bcowette said:


> Wow if brace is only 1/4" less then my EVO I might have to buy one of these. Would never sell my 2012 EVO though. Best bow ever made.


AMEN to this^^^ but I will have to see it before I believe it.


----------



## lefty40 (Nov 25, 2012)

DyinQuivers said:


> 5 3/4" brace height, 32 3/8" ATA, 4.1 lbs is all the info I have on it...
> 
> Mike


Why is it that PSE bows (except the DNA) are so heavy? I know we are only talking a matter of 3 or 4 ounces in most cases but you can feel it when you hold them out in front of you compared to some of the lighter 3.8 - 3.9 ounce bows? What mechanically or from a material standpoint makes them weigh more? Is it heavier and stronger alluminum? Just curious. Definitely a nice looking bow.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

DyinQuivers said:


> 5 3/4" brace height, 32 3/8" ATA, 4.1 lbs is all the info I have on it...
> 
> Mike


Wrong ill post real specs soon


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

lefty40 said:


> Why is it that PSE bows (except the DNA) are so heavy? I know we are only talking a matter of 3 or 4 ounces in most cases but you can feel it when you hold them out in front of you compared to some of the lighter 3.8 - 3.9 ounce bows? What mechanically or from a material standpoint makes them weigh more? Is it heavier and stronger alluminum? Just curious. Definitely a nice looking bow.


Good question. And no, it's not the aluminum as they use the same stuff as the others except for the DNA which is forged 8000 series aircraft aluminum.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

5 1/4" BH
33 1/4" ATA
370-362 FPS
4#
26.5"-30" DL
70% LO


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

5.25" brace 33.50" ata

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Fast!!!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

truth is, nobody knows for sure on this bow till its released.


----------



## sa-shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks awsome

SAS


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Cdpkook132 said:


> 5 1/4" BH
> 33 1/4" ATA
> 370-362 FPS
> 4#
> ...




This makes much more sense.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

bcowette said:


> This makes much more sense.


Because it's correct. All the specs for the new PSE's were leaked the other day. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

With those kind of specs and speed, looks like they could have a 350fps w/7" bh. Now..... I'd own one of those.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

DyinQuivers said:


> 5 3/4" brace height, 32 3/8" ATA, 4.1 lbs is all the info I have on it...
> 
> Mike


Wrong..I have the spec sheet...5.25 BH, 33.25 ata, 362-370 fps......


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

This bow is gonna be a Burner for sure but at 5.25 bh I doubt it will tack drive at longer distances...Every bow I have ever owned below 5.75 bh didnt shot for crap at 50-80 yds....Wont be the most forgiving but will be the fastest thats for sure....Nice looking bow to...Props to PSE for another Speed bow that burns the competition....


----------



## DyinQuivers (Feb 9, 2010)

THE PHENOM said:


> Wrong..I have the spec sheet...5.25 BH, 33.25 ata, 362-370 fps......


That was going off of a PSE shooters facebook page today (he's either a dealer or a prostaffer, not sure which). I agree the 5.25 BH makes a LOT more sense...

Mike


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

k im saving up as we speak for the bow, I love the evo and DNA, I was saving up for those bows but hmm looks like this the winner


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

All the specs were posted here the other day. Its no secret anymore

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> All the specs were posted here the other day. Its no secret anymore
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


^^^This^^^


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Blazing fast and fun to play with, but probably not the bow I would choose for here in the midwest perched in a tree. Of course thats why they make more then one model pf bow. Would be a fun warm weather play bow though.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

DyinQuivers said:


> 5 3/4" brace height, 32 3/8" ATA, 4.1 lbs is all the info I have on it...
> 
> Mike


Minus a 1/2".


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

THE PHENOM said:


> This bow is gonna be a Burner for sure but at 5.25 bh I doubt it will tack drive at longer distances...Every bow I have ever owned below 5.75 bh didnt shot for crap at 50-80 yds....Wont be the most forgiving but will be the fastest thats for sure....Nice looking bow to...Props to PSE for another Speed bow that burns the competition....


Blame the Indian not the bow . I could hit a pie plate at 100 with the omen!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Holy shoulder surgery Batman!!! I bet the little pieces will fly a looooonnnggg ways when that puppy explodes!! 

:behindsof

NC


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

My d.l. measures out to 29-5/8", depending on how the bow feels I set the d.l. from 29.5 to 30" draw. 6" brace bows always leave a little red mark on the forearm. Not enough to hurt, but I feel it. I bet 5-1/4 takes a chunk out the arm.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I personally think brace height and forgiveness is way over rated. I'm sure brace height was an issue with old bows that would slap your wrist if they were too short but the way bows are designed now days I don't think it's that much of an issue. At a certain point it still becomes an issue but a 6" brace height bow now shoots better then an old school 8 inch ever could.

I'd also like to see stats on how long your arrow is actually on the string on todays short brace height bow vs slower longer brace height bows of the past.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Q2DEATH said:


> My d.l. measures out to 29-5/8", depending on how the bow feels I set the d.l. from 29.5 to 30" draw. 6" brace bows always leave a little red mark on the forearm. Not enough to hurt, but I feel it. I bet 5-1/4 takes a chunk out the arm.


Bad form.

With a string stop the string shouldn't even be able to hit your arm unless you have really bad form.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Specs???


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Meh...I'm not interested in specs like that. I'm sure they'll sell great amongst the guys who value those extra 10 fps though!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Specs???
> 
> View attachment 1772102
> 
> ...


Nice haha! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Debating on having cracker order me one. Add 2 dozen 500grain arrow and I have a killer turkey bow.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

the woman's bow lost 20 fps that sucks


----------



## flyrod04 (May 23, 2013)

those sure are some agressive cams


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

team-A&S said:


> the woman's bow lost 20 fps that sucks


Well it shed half a pound, which is great, but yes it lost 15fps which sucks

(Old stiletto gets 320 at 27.5 and new one gets 300 at 27)


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

...they should have kept the brace height at 6" to retain some of the speed of the original stiletto


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

I want one


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> Specs???
> 
> View attachment 1772102
> 
> ...


Dang. Looks like another year of too short hunting bows, with only a couple of 3d or target bows in the 34" or up ATA range.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

stork64 said:


> Dang. Looks like another year of too short hunting bows, with only a couple of 3d or target bows in the 34" or up ATA range.


Dang... :sad:


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

This bow is gonna sell...Straight up...As far as the pie plate thing...Post a video of your groups at 100 yds...Anyone that can shoot can hit a pie plate at 100 but how is your grouping and how many shots to hit it???????


Talk means nothing without pics or vids!!!!!!!!Just sayin.....


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont think i could see a pie plate at 100


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

A 1/4" less than the OMen and ATA very similar. You gain 4 feet per second and you lose 1/4" in brace. The feel of the draw and letdown would be my deciding factor. The Omen Pro I could handle pulling back but hated letting it back down.


----------



## VAWhitetail86 (Aug 12, 2013)

psychobaby111 said:


> I dont think i could see a pie plate at 100


This!!

Also blazing fast bow would love to have one but I'm sure they'll want the first born for that kinda speed. lol


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Guys speed has to come from somewhere so there will be plus and minus..There will be sacrifice somewhere but where is the question....


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

psychobaby111 said:


> I dont think i could see a pie plate at 100


Ha! Me either. I'd have to get somebody to stand by the target and yell "over here!"


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

lefty40 said:


> Why is it that PSE bows (except the DNA) are so heavy? I know we are only talking a matter of 3 or 4 ounces in most cases but you can feel it when you hold them out in front of you compared to some of the lighter 3.8 - 3.9 ounce bows? What mechanically or from a material standpoint makes them weigh more? Is it heavier and stronger alluminum? Just curious. Definitely a nice looking bow.


I would guess they make them weigh more on purpose to absorb shock, PSE bows are dead, there's no vibe in any of the ones I've ever shot. Plus a lot of people don't want really light bows. 


PSE 🎯


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Meh...I'm not interested in specs like that. I'm sure they'll sell great amongst the guys who value those extra 10 fps though!


Meh....then why comment at all ?


----------



## naturemade (Oct 1, 2009)

They could have made a 7 inch brace height version of this bow go 350 or better. I would by that.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Man that thing looks MEAN! Those cams are crazy skelotinized.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

thencprince1515 said:


> I would guess they make them weigh more on purpose to absorb shock, PSE bows are dead, there's no vibe in any of the ones I've ever shot. Plus a lot of people don't want really light bows.
> 
> 
> PSE &#55356;&#57263;


I would guess you're right. Light bows are really nice for hiking around with but for actual shooting I'll take a heavier bow all day.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Can't hold a light and short bow steady to save my life without a bunch of weight on it...So why even worry about weight...Once all your stuff is on it doesnt matter anyway...Their all heavy....


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

naturemade said:


> They could have made a 7 inch brace height version of this bow go 350 or better. I would by that.


Yeah buddy


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

lefty40 said:


> Why is it that PSE bows (except the DNA) are so heavy? I know we are only talking a matter of 3 or 4 ounces in most cases but you can feel it when you hold them out in front of you compared to some of the lighter 3.8 - 3.9 ounce bows? What mechanically or from a material standpoint makes them weigh more? Is it heavier and stronger alluminum? Just curious. Definitely a nice looking bow.


I think* part *of it is how wide apart the limbs are on the PSE bows. I would think that would call for wider limb pockets which would = more weight. 

The other could be how many and how large the riser cut outs are. 

Although I like PSE bows, I have a difficult time over coming how blocky and wide apart the limbs are. Kind of like a 2X4. 

Skeet.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

THE PHENOM said:


> Can't hold a light and short bow steady to save my life without a bunch of weight on it..*.So why even worry about weight..*.Once all your stuff is on it doesnt matter anyway...Their all heavy....


For many, especially those of us that lived and hunted out West for many years, a few ounces here and there makes a big difference at the end of the day. Every ounce feels like pounds at the end of the day. 

Most people back East don't have a clue how much hiking in steep, high altitude, and rugged terrain it requires to hunt out West. If they did, they would fully appreciate light weight in everything. 

If you start off with heavy, then it's going to get worse as you add your accessories. Your really at the mercy of lighter accessories. 

If you start off with a light bow, then it's much easier to keep it lighter by choosing lighter accessories. But in the end, you can still have a somewhat lighter rig. 

Been there, done that too many times. 

Skeet.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

3 inch brace ?


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

pa.hunter said:


> 3 inch brace ?




Next year.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks like PSE be the choice of speed lovers for at least another year.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

THE PHENOM said:


> Guys speed has to come from somewhere so there will be plus and minus..There will be sacrifice somewhere but where is the question....


That has been defunked on AT......here you can shoot a 4 inch BH bow just as well as a 8 inch BH bow......just ask everyone here. Rules simply don't apply on forums because you can spout off anything you want and have absolutely NOTHING to back it up.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

i think it looks fantastic, i wont get one, but i still love the looks of it


----------



## shaner3d (May 6, 2008)

Any idea when PSE will release the 2014 lineup?


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Man that is one SEXY bow! The riser looks Bowtechish with the triangular bridging...and the cams scream performance!


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

PSE is _bringin' sexy back..._


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

If it draws like a UF cam bow.........u can count me out. Hoping its draw is a least close to the DNA!


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

I heard it was smooth...Not butter but in comparison to the DNA...


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Dna is butter.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

The one I drew back wasnt bad at all but it wasnt butter....


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dang, no more vendetta dc. Bummer. I just bought a set of ME cams to build a vendetta me too...


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Im not a pse fan but it does look good!!! to bad it only goes to 30'' draw


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

THE PHENOM said:


> The one I drew back wasnt bad at all but it wasnt butter....


yep........love the dna draw......lil stiff but steady no big hump and super easy to let down.


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Can't wait to see what breathn does with this one!!!!


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I really wish PSE would've build an EVO with the new lightweight riser.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

bcowette said:


> I really wish PSE would've build an EVO with the new lightweight riser.


That's your DNA sp


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

buckhunter1 said:


> Dna is butter.


Yep. Easily the smoothest bow I have had. Pulls right to the wall with no humps or anything. It's back and then ready to fire!


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Rod Savini said:


> That's your DNA sp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk &#55356;&#57263; &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


Isn't the ata shorter on that? How do the DNA cams compare to the EVO?


----------



## ffppilkerton (Dec 9, 2012)

If it doesn't have the evo cams on it you cannot compare it to the DNA or DNA sp which no one knows the full specs for sure yet just by word of mouth and this non official spec list that has been going around here on AT. The dna has a radical and harsh cam cycle at least for me on a 30" draw length unlike the evo cams from a 2012 evo7 which I'm shooting. Smooth as butter. And now I just added a roller cable slide guard on it, man talk about awesome.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Personally, I think the DNA cams are superior to the evo and smoother.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

bcowette said:


> Bad form.
> 
> With a string stop the string shouldn't even be able to hit your arm unless you have really bad form.


Wrong. My forearms aren't standard spaghetti size and the bowstring goes past my forearm before it gets to the string stop.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Are there any pics of pse's other bows floating around? I'm bored with this already.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

What about the colors? And camo patterns


----------



## detroyer340 (Jan 28, 2010)

Try shooting a dna with a 30" draw it sucks


----------



## RDBuck (Dec 30, 2009)

I wish that the DNA would go 30.50 draw lenght and will the new Full throttle be 30.50 draw lenght plz PSE can u do that


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

RDBuck said:


> I wish that the DNA would go 30.50 draw lenght and will the new Full throttle be 30.50 draw lenght plz PSE can u do that


o man,id pick up an omen quick or one of these full throttles possibly if i could get 30.50


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

RDBuck said:


> I wish that the DNA would go 30.50 draw lenght and will the new Full throttle be 30.50 draw lenght plz PSE can u do that


Get the next weight down and shorten the cables and lengthen the string. Tada! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lcrev (Jun 14, 2013)

I shoot the omen max and I hunt out west. I live there. I grew up hunting in the northern Sierra Nevada's. I wonder how the omen max with full throttle cams shoot? I do like 4 to 4.5 lbs for a bow. For me the omen max is one of the nicest shooting bows out there. 29 inch draw 70 lbs. If you seen my other post, the omen is very accurate. I shoot a golf ball at 30 yards.


----------



## badbassn (Sep 21, 2013)

Limbs say x force?????


----------



## lcrev (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes full throttle is an x force bow


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

some serious speed, cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Those cams look a LOT like the 2009 GX cams.


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a picture of several of the new bows:

PSE 2014


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Eww kind of a ugly line up when you see all those together. But then again I like performance not pretty! Just like me! Oh yeah doesn't seem like a whole lot of innovation, but I know we got to shoot them first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## round midnight (Oct 1, 2013)

don't like speed bows


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

round midnight said:


> don't like speed bows


Shoot a longbow then...


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Speed bows lol! I remember when 40" ATA were considered speed bows. Just wait a few years...:wink:


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

The cams are very close to be mirror images of each other minus the draw stops. Can't wait to shoot and tune one.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

tony219er said:


> the cams are very close to be mirror images of each other minus the draw stops. Can't wait to shoot and tune one.


x2.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Tony219er said:


> The cams are very close to be mirror images of each other minus the draw stops. Can't wait to shoot and tune one.


Have a look at the cable track top and bottom cam,quite a difference,very similar like the UF cam,which of course is just natural,cause these cams are another UF cam increment.But the string track ,at the least on this pic looks more like the outline shape ,is closer together as compared to the UF cam.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks cool,a tad to aggressive for me probably but I wont say that for sure until I shoot it.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

I like the overall design very much .


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Q2DEATH said:


> Wrong. My forearms aren't standard spaghetti size and the bowstring goes past my forearm before it gets to the string stop.


I don't have spaghetti size forearms either, but if my elbow/forearm aren't rotated into the proper position (thus bad form) I'll zip it and tear it up. If I'm executing a shot with the correct and proper form, I can take the string stop off and not touch all the way down and back. Then again, that's me and my popeye forearms.


----------



## ryantitman6 (Feb 17, 2011)

watched a video about this bow today and Mark Drury mentioned the dealers arent going to like it, I wont if that means the price is going to be a lot. Anyone know the price of the bow?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

ryantitman6 said:


> watched a video about this bow today and Mark Drury mentioned the dealers arent going to like it, I wont if that means the price is going to be a lot. Anyone know the price of the bow?


Heard

$1099 MSRP


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Belicoso said:


> I like the overall design very much .


Same here.


----------



## Smiley1215 (May 10, 2013)

KurtVL said:


> Heard
> 
> $1099 MSRP


Yep, $1099 what my dealer told me too


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

he said the "deer" aren't going to like it.



ryantitman6 said:


> watched a video about this bow today and Mark Drury mentioned the dealers arent going to like it, I wont if that means the price is going to be a lot. Anyone know the price of the bow?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Im with you on the Omen Max I love mine , it is one of the most forgiving bows I have ever shot...Its a tack driver for sure

Im getting 342-344 out of my 60# Omen Max with a 320 grain arrow @ 27.75 draw length...

I have a couple good friends that are great tuners that will give me a good read on the capability of the FT when they get thiers...Im hoping that folks will post up some more numbers and how the cam feels...I dont need a large valley either because I like pulling hard into it...

Looks pretty cool 





lcrev said:


> I shoot the omen max and I hunt out west. I live there. I grew up hunting in the northern Sierra Nevada's. I wonder how the omen max with full throttle cams shoot? I do like 4 to 4.5 lbs for a bow. For me the omen max is one of the nicest shooting bows out there. 29 inch draw 70 lbs. If you seen my other post, the omen is very accurate. I shoot a golf ball at 30 yards.


----------



## RDBuck (Dec 30, 2009)

Will the only 2014 PSE lineup I like is the full throttle I just wish they can make one the has a 6 to 7 BH" with flex side and go up 30.50 draw without tweaking this or that to get the draw I need so I guess I see what others 2014 bows like hoyt mathews or prime come with.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> Im with you on the Omen Max I love mine , it is one of the most forgiving bows I have ever shot...Its a tack driver for sure
> 
> Im getting 342-344 out of my 60# Omen Max with a 320 grain arrow @ 27.75 draw length...
> 
> ...



That would put your IBO at around 367????


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope my rep brings a 50# one to the shop so I can chrono it with a 400 grain arrow it 29.5 dl.

We live is a great era in the archery industry. Slow, tuning forks are mostly a thing of the past. Bows are so comfortable to shoot and accurate the number of people that are into archery hunting or shooting for sport is at a all time high in my area.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2092061&page=5 Yes Sir see post 147 

I picked up 4 FPS going to string sleeves...If the FT lives up to its hype, I will have one..Since they dont make the Omen Max anymore:crybaby2: 



Q2DEATH said:


> That would put your IBO at around 367????


----------



## volner1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Why can't they make a speed bow wit a little longer ata like 35 ata it would be nice


----------



## lcrev (Jun 14, 2013)

Q2DEATH said:


> That would put your IBO at around 367????


Thanks for the reply. I'm bow hunting in the Black Hills of South Dakota this year. First time, should be a killer year. My wife is also going, and we have turkey tags as well. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

RDBuck said:


> Will the only 2014 PSE lineup I like is the full throttle I just wish they can make one the has a 6 to 7 BH" with flex side and go up 30.50 draw without tweaking this or that to get the draw I need so I guess I see what others 2014 bows like hoyt mathews or prime come with.


Order a source with full throttle cams


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

i have been a die hard bowtech guy and have an invasion and experience. love every bowtech i have owned but i am DEFF going to give this pse a shot. my local pro shop is only a hoyt and pse dealer so i am hoping he gets a couple of them in so i can try one out. i mean i am a long draw guy and prefer 31 inch draw but that full throttle at 30 inches and 60lbs of draw is exactly the same speed and ke i am getting out of my 31 inch draw and 71lb experience lol. that means a 60lb bow can fling my 462 grain arrows at 310-313 fps. thats absolutely crazy to think about lol.


----------



## seangarchery (Aug 22, 2013)

That's what I heard too.... the "deer" aren't going to like it. 


nccrutch said:


> he said the "deer" aren't going to like it.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

KurtVL said:


> Order a source with full throttle cams


Oh man Kurt now you got me thinking...Wonder if the custom shop will do that or if would have to wait for Breathn to start Frankensteining.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

NeshotaValley said:


> Oh man Kurt now you got me thinking...Wonder if the custom shop will do that or if would have to wait for Breathn to start Frankensteining.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've already talked to Dr. Frankenbow and its on his todo list it's only a matter of time before the good doctor has his way with a few parts from this and a riser from that, strings it together with his magic threads add a bolt of lightning and voila the fastest 33" ata 6-7" BH (don't know yet what will be) bow kinda available


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

That bow is 38" long if you measure to the ends of those freakishly huge cams.. LOL Get that bow down to a 30 axle to axle and PSE might get my interest.. I want a small compact rig for hunting..


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Maybe someone will put the full throttle cams on a premonition or DNA


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

NeshotaValley said:


> Oh man Kurt now you got me thinking...Wonder if the custom shop will do that or if would have to wait for Breathn to start Frankensteining.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



I sent him a pm on this and he said it would seriously effect draw weight.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I use to think I was the only one who thought about this stuff before even seeing the bows..lol we have ruined you guys on the franken stuff..i think the lineup is solid stock though..different cam options for everyones liking


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Q2DEATH said:


> I sent him a pm on this and he said it would seriously effect draw weight.


Evo to UF mod was a 20 lb loss in DW, so it doesn't surprise me there would be a big difference between source cam and full throttle 

Either way it's just limbs


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

stork64 said:


> Dang. Looks like another year of too short hunting bows, with only a couple of 3d or target bows in the 34" or up ATA range.


Get a Supra Max or Dominator 3-D in one of the Camo patterns, they make ridiculously good all around bows. I used my Supra Max for 4 different shooting disciplines last year.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

Supra Max with FT Cams ooooohhhhh!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

War_Material said:


> Supra Max with FT Cams ooooohhhhh!


Can't 

Full throttle cams are center pull tech, are only compatible with other bows that use center pull cams

Center pull cams (from memory)
Core 
Source
Full throttle


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Tiggie_00 said:


> That bow is 38" long if you measure to the ends of those freakishly huge cams.. LOL Get that bow down to a 30 axle to axle and PSE might get my interest.. I want a small compact rig for hunting..


Buy a DNA.


----------



## Louis.H (Oct 8, 2013)

Have the dream season , super nice bow , might have to upgrade to full throttle


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

You have my attention Mr. Shepley.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I really don't understand why this bow would get anyone any more excited then an Omen. It's 4 fps faster and 1/4" less brace height.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

bcowette said:


> I really don't understand why this bow would get anyone any more excited then an Omen. It's 4 fps faster and 1/4" less brace height.


Because the omen is not the king of speed anymore.


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

I shot one today at 28/60 with a 410gr arrow like 291-293 fps. Took it out of box and put a whisker on. DNA is far better and bow felt like it was stiff then got smooth and stiff before roll over on full throttle. Its a speed bow and some really like these type bows just not me. Now a evo7 with DNA cam and rotating mod count me in.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Our rep stopped by today. His at 60lbs 28" draw shot a 425gn arrow at 292 fps. I loved the bow. Much nicer than the previous omens.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I can see this is going to be one of those 6 of one 1/2 dozen of another "how does it shoot" bows. Guess the only way to know for sure is to try one yourself.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I shot the FT last night thanks JB. I have shot the omen off and on since 2010,and I was very much surprised as to how easy the draw cycle was on this bow.The very first time drew the bow I was shocked.IMO if you have not tried this bow you may want to give it a try.


----------



## JohnStevenM (Sep 10, 2013)

I just got to feel one and all I can say is I WILL have one....after I save up that $1099 it's gonna cost. Light and fast!!!!


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Very impressed*

I shot the new PSE lineup last night including the Full Throttle.

The Full Throttle I shot was a 28" 65#er

I was pleasantly surprised when I drew the bow. I was expecting the draw cycle to be harsh and it honestly wasn't. It does have an aggressive draw force curve, but in my opinion is not harsh. The feel of this cam is much different than that of the previous Omens. The only thing people need to be aware of when shooting this is the valley. If you like to relax into the valley at full draw this is not going to be the bow for you. It is a short valley that requires an aggressive push pull shot (which is to be expected in a speed bow of this nature). 

I am seriously considering this bow as my hunting bow. I was apprehensive about how the bow would feel on the draw cycle and the shot, as I have struggled with shoulder problems the last few years. This bow is one that did not hurt me to draw and was absolutely neutral on the shot (no kick). The whole lineup from PSE has really stepped up this year in my opinion. Everything feels smoother on all the new cam options. They really have something for everyone this year be it speed, adjustability, overall weight, affordability.....and on and on.


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

I shot the bow today... all I can say is WOW!!!! 60# 28in bow with a 380gn arrow with whisker biscuit rest. 305.... I also shot a 326gn arrow 328... The draw on this bow is not harsh,, (I think it's better then the DNA) The back Wall is nice... and it does not try to run... I hope to have a YouTube video done for this bow by the end of the week...


----------



## Bassnut (Mar 18, 2013)

psychobaby111 said:


> I dont think i could see a pie plate at 100


I use a Costco sized pie plate! Don't know about the new FT bow but my DNA is pretty darn accurate out to 60 yards. After that I can't see a thing.


----------



## rogerisi (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi guys, I have a Full throttle with 55#-65# limbs. Up to age 48, I shot 70#'s all day long. 4 years and an elbo muscle problem, I'm shooting 50#s and rehabing to get to at least 60#s. Don't think I will ever shoot more than that. Anyone interested in trading 55#-65# limbs for a set of 50#-60# limbs? Don't want to spend the $200 for new ones from PSE.

The Bowhunting RadNek
Indian Creek Bowhunting Journal


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

rogerisi said:


> Hi guys, I have a Full throttle with 55#-65# limbs. Up to age 48, I shot 70#'s all day long. 4 years and an elbo muscle problem, I'm shooting 50#s and rehabing to get to at least 60#s. Don't think I will ever shoot more than that. Anyone interested in trading 55#-65# limbs for a set of 50#-60# limbs? Don't want to spend the $200 for new ones from PSE.
> 
> The Bowhunting RadNek
> Indian Creek Bowhunting Journal
> ...


There are classifieds you'll probably have better luck in....this thread is 3 years old.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

bowhuntermitch said:


> There are classifieds you'll probably have better luck in....this thread is 3 years old.


No doubt...lmao

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Rise from your grave necro thread!


----------



## rogerisi (Aug 4, 2016)

thank you


----------

